# Old 7" Cariba vid



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Load warning! This vid is about 3MB and 34 seconds long. Even on my cable modem it takes a very long time to download. I'll just post it anyway and hope someone has luck. If it's worth a damn maybe the quality will warrant being hosted.

Ok, try it this time.

catfish dinner, fixed, i hope


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn.......I sat there and sat there and sat there. Decided to try your video another night when I'm not ready to fall asleep waiting for it to load up







oh2:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I know, remote hosting sucks. If I could just host from home it would kick ass. 
BTW, I have Yahoo and it sucks a big fat c :rasp: k


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

my browser was unable to find the link....


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok the link is fixed. Yahoo sucks :veryangry:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> my browser was unable to find the link....


yea, same here.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

link should be fixed, but Yahoo still sucks :rasp: 
again, my most sincere apologies :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CHUD, you should send these to me first to post so everyone doesnt have to wait 40 mintues....i will post it if it is reasonable size and interesting....3.5 megs is reasonable.

Keep em' coming!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Xenon. I will keep them coming...to u first of course :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yahoo = Yahell :O


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thats strange it worked for me and only in 1 min


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

thank god it worked for someone. 
BTW, welcome :look:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I downloaded it and its sweet. real sweet :laugh:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I downloaded it in about 1 min. also. very nice vid chud..


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

alright, thank you

so glad it worked and thanks


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

AWESOME


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Is he in a 75gal?

I was wondering about this.. oo:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Um smaller, don't look down









seriously, I am too embarrassed to say. That's one of the reasons I was trying to sell him. I am downsizing. I'm afraid if I put him in with the ternetzi (natt. paraguay variant) he will tear them a new asshole.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He really took some mean chunks out of that catfish.....how long until you had to take it our or he was eaten completely?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

well I fed him heavily the day before, otherwise he probably would have eaten a lot more of the catfish. the catfish was given to me by a friend who lost several fish because of it. I told him I would handle it.

I ended up removing the catfish and euthanizing it.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

whoa that was cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet vid


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

great worked for me right away the p worked him


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn!!!!!


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

cool vid man keep em comming...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

anstey said:


> cool vid man keep em comming...










this thread is a year old


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nice


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice footage!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

a year old or not, that was a cool video


----------

